# morning erections and co-sleeping (x-posted in dads)



## Anarkissed Mama (Oct 30, 2006)

Um...my dh still wakes up every morning with an erection.







We are co-sleeping w/ our 14 mo old dd. She still is totally oblivious, has never noticed, but the day is approaching when she will. How have others handled this? What are some strategies? TIA


----------



## darkpear (Jul 22, 2003)

"Daddy's penis is just practicing."

Neither of my kids has ever noticed or commented, FWIW.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkpear* 
"Daddy's penis is just practicing."

Neither of my kids has ever noticed or commented, FWIW.







































Hilarious.

DH wears boxer briefs to bed, and in the morning, before he gets up to shower, he does the infamous swoop and tuck.

If you're not familiar - it is where they place such under waistband of underoos/pants/whatever to hide its presence.

DS is only ~17m - so has not noticed. When he has, he just sees it as very silly.
It's not a big deal - and I doubt it'll be one for quite some time.

Also - DH wakes up before DS & I.








Somehow the man only lives on 6 hours of sleep a night, where as DS and I...prefer our 9.







:


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katherinezuels* 
Also - DH wakes up before DS & I.








Somehow the man only lives on 6 hours of sleep a night, where as DS and I...prefer our 9.







:



















sheez, I wish my dh had that "problem"


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

If she asks, just say that that's what penises do in the morning. I don't see any need to hide this normal, healthy process


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *talk de jour* 
If she asks, just say that that's what penises do in the morning. I don't see any need to hide this normal, healthy process










I sort of agree with this-but what if she said something to another adult about it. It would sound REALLY bad.
"My daddys penis is hard sometimes". EEK! I think that at a young age when the child could say something without knowing what she is doing it is important to hide those private things from them.


----------



## Shawnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vermontgirl* 
I sort of agree with this-but what if she said something to another adult about it. It would sound REALLY bad.
"My daddys penis is hard sometimes". EEK! I think that at a young age when the child could say something without knowing what she is doing it is important to hide those private things from them.

I like talk de jour's approach. My dd was pretty quick picking up what is appropriate to talk about in public and what is not. When she was 3she was able to understand that talking about privates, twiddling my nipples, and hanging around the house naked are all things that are fine among family, but not polite in front of others.

However, sometimes it's nice to have a family word for things that are private, so that you can talk about it in front of strangers without embarrassment. We use the Thai words for private parts for that reason.


----------



## eldadeedlit (Jun 22, 2004)

none of my cosleeping kids have noticed and my oldest is 4. i kinda think it is a nonissue....


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

None of mine ever noticed. Dad just wears loose pj bottoms to sleep in. BTW this happens to men through the night to while they are sleeping, not just in the morning.


----------



## MsChatsAlot (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree. The only way kids learn how bodies work is when we are honest with them. If it ever comes up, tell them the truth.


----------



## Shawnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eldadeedlit* 
none of my cosleeping kids have noticed and my oldest is 4. i kinda think it is a nonissue....










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MsChatsAlot* 
I agree. The only way kids learn how bodies work is when we are honest with them. If it ever comes up, tell them the truth.

I agree on both counts, they probably won't notice and if they notice, it's a chance to teach them about their bodies.


----------



## ~MoonGypsy~ (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anarkissed Mama* 
Um...my dh *still* wakes up every morning with an erection.

Does it ever stop happening?









I would be honest with her about it because it's nothing to hide. If you're worried about what she might pipe up with in certain situations don't use the phrase "Daddy's penis gets hard" and she wont either. Use something innocent like... I dunno... Daddy's doing his morning stretches or that's just what boys do when they wake up or something like that. When she gets older and has the ability to distingush between public and private topics you can go into more detail about it.


----------



## kraftykathy (Jul 12, 2003)

Quote:

If it ever comes up, tell them the truth.








:

sorry, but i had to laugh at this


----------

